# Odd intermittant behaviour of "Export as Previous"



## quantum (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi
Over LR3. whatever the last version was and LR4.3 I've noticed odd behaviour when perfomring the export as previous function. 
Sometimes it will export to a place I used a while back.
I have presets to export a file say to 7x5" prints and 10x8" prints. These are different folders on my desktop and I have each to resize the output file accordingly.

I often go through a set of photos needed for a client and one by one crop them and send to one of these presets.
I've done some exports to 10x8", then I'm doing the export to 7x5" size once,  then again and the second time Exporting as Previous. Guess what - it goes to my 10x8" folder!

I haven;t worked out a pattern to this odd behaviour.

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2013)

I've seen the occasional post (but not many, and not often) complaining of problems using "Export As Previous", especially with LR4. Never seen it myself, as I don't use that function, but if you can reliably reproduce the problem, it would be worth filing a bug report using the link at the top of the page.


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 1, 2013)

TNG said:


> I've seen the occasional post (but not many, and not often) complaining of problems using "Export As Previous", especially with LR4. Never seen it myself, as I don't use that function, but if you can reliably reproduce the problem, it would be worth filing a bug report using the link at the top of the page.



I have observed the same thing. I haven't found a pattern yet, so I haven't filed anything yet.


----------



## quantum (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, difficult when it is intermittant. I'll see how v4.4 goes.


----------



## quantum (Aug 14, 2013)

I can confirm the same issue is apperaring in LR 5


----------

